# Jelly Bean gallery/music issue



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

I did a search and found a few people having similar issues but couldn't find a resolution. So I flashed Vicious JB v1 built from AOSP. I did a full wipe. I restored missing apps via TB, and everything works great. Amazingly smooth! I definitely recommend this ROM. My issue is 2fold. So my old pictures in the DCIM folder don't get picked up by the gallery app. If I take a new picture I can see it in the "camera" folder in the gallery. If I open ES file explorer and look in the folder I see the new picture along with my old pictures and videos(pre wipe). I can't get the gallery to see the old stuff! I changed the date on one of the pictures in file explorer to today thinking it may read it if the pic was after the wipe but nothing. Next I am having the same issue with music! None of my locally stored music is view-able in play music. I moved the music to the podcast and music folder but it doesn't see it! Anyone else with this issue? Does JB handle data differently?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Move all pictures into a new folder, delete previous DCIM folder, create new DCIM folder, move pictures back.

Do the same for music.

If this doesn't work, back up everything to your SD, wipe the SD completely, start moving things back slowly until you find the culprit that's causing corruption.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Its a very small number of people with this issue on any given rom. I'm on Vicious and have zero issues and required no fixes flashed for anything. I think its just the luck of the draw or possibly not doing a full factory wipe before flashing.


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

superchunkwii said:


> Move all pictures into a new folder, delete previous DCIM folder, create new DCIM folder, move pictures back.
> 
> Do the same for music.
> 
> If this doesn't work, back up everything to your SD, wipe the SD completely, start moving things back slowly until you find the culprit that's causing corruption.


Thank you for the suggestion. I just did all of the above. No change.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

greg tolan said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I just did all of the above. No change.


Hmm.. Well, then I'm stumped. Are other apps besides Gallery (say a 3rd party camera/gallery app) able to see the files?


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

Yea which makes it that much weirder. I downloaded QuickPic and it sees all the pictures! Weirder still, after I took your initial suggestion I went one step further and in addition to moving all the files out I deleted the camera folder forcing android to create another one when I took a picture. I moved the pics back in and looked in the gallery....no old pics in the camera gallery BUT my other picture folders showed up in gallery! IE the "edit" folder where edited pics go. Before this it wasn't in there, but now its there! An aside.... The developer of QuickPic did a great job with interface. I had this a while back and deleted it but it is looking really good now!

Same with music. I can use doubletwist to see podcasts, but google play music doesnt find the files.

Stumped!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

There's apps out there to force a media scan, that would be my next step.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

the media scanner worked out my podcasts issue which is awesome! Nothing on the gallery. When I go home I am going to play with it a bit more by connecting it to my PC and moving stuff around via windows rather than using ES file explorer. I will try to delete again I think. Thanks for the help!


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe reflash gapps?


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you try clearing data for the Gallery app and reboot?


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

skaforey said:


> Maybe reflash gapps?


vicious has the gapps baked in. I reflashed the ROM and that didn't help.


----------

